# IVF next cycle. Ovulating today. Do we or dont we that is the question???



## toptottyontour (Sep 19, 2014)

Would you or wouldn't you that is the question ? I'm due to go abroad for IVF in 4 weeks. Ovulating today. Me, 45. No children. Been trying to conceive for 4.5 yrs. One natural BFP last Jan (14) but it ended in an early miscarriage. Had IVF in Nov but no eggs were transferred as when tested they were all chromosonaly abnormal. Having a dilemma re trying this cycle. (Become a bit of a habit I suppose!). Sensible side of me is saying 'No Don't Do It, what if you get pregnant and it all goes wrong due to abnormalities, plus IVF abroad is all set, money paid out, etc. Whereas Live and Let Live side is saying ' Go for it, this might be your time, Do it Do it Do it


----------



## smartstuff (Jan 9, 2015)

Difficult decision, I don't really know what to advise but I would probably have a try on my own - save money/time/drug free but then if eggs are going to be a bit dodgy then are you potentially going to get pregnant and miscarry again? Are you going for donor ivf or just having anther try with yours? I guess with IVF at least they can see if going to have defects etc rather than naturally where you may lose it again? they may be able to get a good one out? whereas maybe you could get pregnant with a lucky good one tough decision, good luck with whatever you decide


----------



## toptottyontour (Sep 19, 2014)

Hi smartstuff Thanks for good luck. My sensible head is winning !!! We're booked to go to Dogus in Cyprus in Feb for Tandem IVF. That way if my eggs are all abnormal I get donors to transfer and don't leave empty 'wombed' so to speak, like last IVF !!!


----------



## chooshoos (Dec 18, 2014)

gosh! smartstuff is right, its a very personal decision, can understand your dilema,
I am 45 and never pregnant, we are proceeding with DE, and we decided not to keep trying any other way, we felt if by some miracle we did get pregnant there is such a high chance of issues or mc that it would put us back several months, better to have a well managed high option (albeit costly) assisted pregnancy try at the clinic

everyone must follow what their own heart says

Good Luck!
Cheers
Choo
X


----------



## toptottyontour (Sep 19, 2014)

Thanks for reply chooshoos. Gonna play safe


----------



## smartstuff (Jan 9, 2015)

Good idea! I want to go to Dogus for tandem, keep us posted!


----------

